# Guinea pigs fighting??



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*As i have said before i have 2 lovely guinea pigs named Edie and Grace.

They have been fine and loving with each other since last night. They are both girls. Grace kept on nipping Edie last night whilst me and my boyfriend get them out of our bed. However they have got a white towel for when they come out the cage that they stay on because of doodies.

Lee(my boyfriend) seems to think she nips Edie because she adjitated because she hasnt got any fruit infront of her.

Edie loves snuggling up and keeps going under Graces neck as she loves burrowing herself.

Is this normal?
Heres some pictures of them...

Edie










Grace









& Both together







*_


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The odd bit of nipping is normal, its if there is real aggression behind it that you need to be concerned.

My girls have the odd nip at times, another reason i want a much bigger cage.


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*ok mate, cheers for the advise!!!.. was getting VERY worried lol*_


----------

